# Sebastian Inlet Jetty



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Fished the Jetty for the first time. Didnt catch anything besides some rock fish, but saw some nice flounder landed. The highlight of the day was seeing a huge whale just a few hundred meters off shore. A couple police boats were trying to herd the whale back out to sea, i guess its dangerous if it gets too close to the pass.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

What a great place to fish...I lived down there in the mid 80's and I never got skunked at the Inlet. Huge black drum Gianormus Snook and the flounder look like halibut. Did best with the flatties on thesouth side jetty Can't remember what time of year I believe it was winter months. Also some great shark fishin off the long side every one took turns fishing (no room) Floated baits out in boxes or a roll of life savers and a balloon. Lots of big bull sharks and every once in awhile a nice tiger. The October mullet run is CRAZY...Acres of black mullet and all kinds of giant critters eatin on them. I sawanicesailfish caught 100 yrds off the beach. Lots ofchances to catch differentspecies there. Gotta learn the local technics.......


----------

